# Molson's Holiday!



## Luci (May 26, 2009)

Looks like Molson had a great day! That sucks about the parking ticket though. We had a pretty low key day since it rained ALL day!! :no:


----------



## BearValley (Nov 30, 2008)

He just keeps maturing into a more handsomer and more handsomer Golden every time that that you post - and he has such a good, happy life!

Hooray You!


----------



## lovemydoggiesx2 (Sep 5, 2010)

He is such a Beautiful boy!!!! What amazing photos!


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Molson is so handsome!!! Great pictures.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

gorgeous photos! I really love his looks, but you already knew that 
Geez, that's not mud, that's just a little water. I would have just let him dry and brushed him up a bit. 
Now MUD, that's the black stuff that sucks them under like quicksand and you can't tell if they're a golden or a flat-coated retriever. Tito looked like that at the WC last weekend, all the way to his belly!


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Looks like Molson had a great time. I wonder how many dogs got bathed yesterday because of the rain and muck.


----------



## firedancer722 (Apr 12, 2010)

As you know, I just adore Molson! He is so handsome! Looks like he had a great time yesterday!! And, sorry about your ticket.  That's a bummer.


----------



## Katie and Paddy's Mum (Mar 31, 2010)

He really is stunning looking! And always so happy! He has so many wonderful adventures and I always look forward to seeing his pictures!! 

Sorry about the parking ticket, the enforcement was out in full-force yesterday down here too for the airshow too! 

Kim


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Those are wonderful pictures of Molson!!!!! Love the ones of him by the tree.......handsome boy!!


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

BearValley said:


> He just keeps maturing into a more handsomer and more handsomer Golden every time that that you post - and he has such a good, happy life!
> 
> Hooray You!


Aw thanks, Steve!! I'm happy to say that he's a big part of the reason that I have a good, happy life too . It's hard to wake up in the morning and NOT have a good day when there's a huge ball of golden fur cuddling up to you with one of those big smiles on his face!



hotel4dogs said:


> gorgeous photos! I really love his looks, but you already knew that
> Geez, that's not mud, that's just a little water. I would have just let him dry and brushed him up a bit.
> Now MUD, that's the black stuff that sucks them under like quicksand and you can't tell if they're a golden or a flat-coated retriever. Tito looked like that at the WC last weekend, all the way to his belly!


lol oh noooo, Titoooo!!! At least he got a title out of his romp through the mud!  Molson just left me with a wet, stinky car that's full of dirt and sand. Hm! 



Thanks everyone! Molson is blushing from all of your nice comments! 

...actually he's just sitting here on the fireplace ledge next to me with a huge smile, waiting for me to take him for a 'w-a-l-k'!


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

He is getting more stunning everytime I see a picture of him!


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Awwww!! Molson you are just way to cute for words.


----------

